# My story from start to end - blown motor on tuned TTRS



## Trbofly (Mar 20, 2012)

For those of you not in the TT forum
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6087109-Finally-time-for-my-story.-The-bad-and-the-ugly.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

wow that was awesome that they stepped up for you.


----------



## Crocodile (May 21, 2009)

The 5-cylinder engine in the RS3 and TTRS is extremely sensitive to fuel you use. Even in the UK, I find a noticeable difference when I fill the car with 95 octane gas instead of 98 octane. 

In the USA fuel quality is regrettably less good than it is in Europe. It's full of impurities, which for the most part don't affect large capacity V8s low tech engines. But high performance engines, especially those that have variable valve timing and rely on higher octane petrol, can really run rough when the gas isn't perfect. 

For this reason, both Audi and VW detune most US cars to compensate for the poor overall quality of fuel you get on your side of the pond. 

If you tuned your TTRS, there's a good chance that you have made the fuel issue a lot worse - which may explain your issues. 

My advice is not to tune any Audi product and to use a mesh filter when you fuel the car. Try it, and you'll see the junk that gets in that stuff. Unbelievable. 

Anyway, sorry to hear about your problems and I hope they get fixed.


----------



## michaelsucre (Oct 11, 2013)

hey i am new in this forum!!
looking forward to discuss with you all guys


----------

